# Limited out in Surfside Today



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

Went out around 11am to sandy green water and hit a solid trout in the first gut on the first cast. Managed two more on live shrimp before the wind really started kicking out of the north, creating white caps and muddying up the surf. 
It settled back down and I decided to throw some Down South Lures from the second bar near the clean water line. The trout were there and hitting hard. 
I managed a limit and left them biting. Biggest fish was about 22" but I haven't measured them officially yet. Glad I was able to bust my cherry in the surf today.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful stringer! 
Congrats!

I've never fished the surf at Surfside, but I'm going to try to get down there in the next week or two if the surf will lay down again.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Awesome first post/report!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Humdinger string of fish.


----------

